# whats the best oil filter?



## Mk4ridin (Aug 24, 2009)

When i worked at the dealer ship i always used vw/audi filter with mobil 1 5w 30 synt oil. but i dont work there anymore so ive been using mobil 1 filter. i hear alot about MANN would that be better? the mobil1 seems to be great


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: whats the best oil filter? (Mk4ridin)*

Mann


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

mann makes the oem vw filter for my 2.5, same thing.
purolator is really good too. no idea about mobil 1 filters or any others.
I've hacked a few oil filters in half (car filters i run on my motorcycle) and you won't believe the difference. The cheap blue filters at walmart are actually incredible filters for the measly $3 they charge. Brand is tech something or other, i run them on my bike.


----------



## Mk4ridin (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

ya i see those all the time thank you. it is almost impossible to find what i want for my vw in my state should i just buy the mann filter online or will the mobil be fine


----------



## treczech (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (Mk4ridin)*

K&N makes a great oil filter also.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (treczech)*

i just stop at my vw stealer and buy one, $14 is what i pay
buy the time you order a mann and pay shipping , about the same?


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

SuperTech is the name of the Wal-Mart cheapo's. I watched an independent research video where the guys cut open a Fram, Purelator, SuperTech, and K+N filter. They measured the amount of actual filter element and what they showed was suprising. Here are the filters in order of most filter element to the least. 
1.)Purelator
2.)SuperTech
3.)K+N
4.)Fram
The amount a filter in 1+2 was about the same, SuperTech having a small ammount less. The K+N and Fram's where a joke compared to the first two. 
I think someone should hack a VW/Audi OEM filter and compare it to the Purelator+SuperTech filter's to see how much filter it contains up against these two. Then we can make a good assesment of the filters back to back. Then post pics so as to learn some fools


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

Im sticking with a vw stock oil filter


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (minnvw)*

^^^ Yes what minnvw says, stick with the VW filters that is Oil as well as Air. The German engineers have engineered them and there are none better







.


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (tagsvags)*

From what I hear, "German engineering" stays in Germany. North America gets all the junk left over. 
For instance, in Europe VW car manuals say to use only the 502.00 regulated oil. Somehow none of that is mentioned in NA manuals...







Because they don't care I guess, plain neglect IMO. 
Knowing how something can "change" once it jumps over the pond, who's to say the VW OEM filters aren't made in America or Mexico, then stamped with a VW logo.
Happened to the MKIII's!


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (Mk2MarioErz)*

Not shooting anyone down, it's just that VW of America has a bad habit of riding solely on its reputation, to convince people their cars, parts, and engineering superior. When in fact they cut more corners than drift-car racing.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mk2MarioErz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2MarioErz* »_From what I hear, "German engineering" stays in Germany. North America gets all the junk left over. 
For instance, in Europe VW car manuals say to use only the 502.00 regulated oil. Somehow none of that is mentioned in NA manuals...







Because they don't care I guess, plain neglect IMO. 
Knowing how something can "change" once it jumps over the pond, who's to say the VW OEM filters aren't made in America or Mexico, then stamped with a VW logo.
Happened to the MKIII's!

I take it you haven't opened a VAG manual in quite a few years...they all clearly specify 502.00 approved oil (or other appropriate spec like 507.00 for diesel). 
Also, all the OEM filters I've purchased recently for a 2.0T, 3.2VR & 3.6VR all had 'made in Germany' very clearly stamped on them.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

^^^ Thanks bcze1 I know for a fact that both of my VW GOLFs call for 502.00 oil...


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
I take it you haven't opened a VAG manual in quite a few years...they all clearly specify 502.00 approved oil (or other appropriate spec like 507.00 for diesel). 
Also, all the OEM filters I've purchased recently for a 2.0T, 3.2VR & 3.6VR all had 'made in Germany' very clearly stamped on them. 

Sorry for the confusion, I'm talking about the MKIII lineup. Europe used 502.00 regulated oil in their VW's in the MKIII's, VW of America did not. 
I'm not trying to talk out of my a$$. I don't know much about the MKIV-V's. My emphasis in the previous statement was on the MKIII's going from europe to america. Mainly trying to point out the discepencies of VW of America, like exploding coil packs not covered under extended warranty. $#!t like that. I aploligize for sounding ignorant at first, not trying for that status quo.
To get back on topic, I think with my next OCI (in 1500mi) I'll pick up all the filters and do my own write up to compare the ammount of filter medium.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

purolator invented the oil filter. can't go wrong there. oem oil filters are always good too. i've never heard a single bad thing about purolator or mann. stay away from buying stuff just based on brand though. you never know when a company cuts corners in production costs and uses their name to sell something (cough K&N filters *cough *cough).


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

yous the mann


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (Mk2MarioErz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2MarioErz* »_SuperTech is the name of the Wal-Mart cheapo's. I watched an independent research video where the guys cut open a Fram, Purelator, SuperTech, and K+N filter. They measured the amount of actual filter element and what they showed was suprising. Here are the filters in order of most filter element to the least. 
1.)Purelator
2.)SuperTech
3.)K+N
4.)Fram
The amount a filter in 1+2 was about the same, SuperTech having a small ammount less. The K+N and Fram's where a joke compared to the first two. 
I think someone should hack a VW/Audi OEM filter and compare it to the Purelator+SuperTech filter's to see how much filter it contains up against these two. Then we can make a good assesment of the filters back to back. Then post pics so as to learn some fools


















I saw a bear standing by my friend once. Doesn't prove a thing....
The NAPA Gold filter I just bought is made by someone good IIRC.


_Modified by Spa_driver at 12:34 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## jgauth (Sep 29, 2009)

depending on where you live they charge a bit much for shipping but you can buy in bulk 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...52810/


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (jgauth)*

I just stick with stock vw oil filters, they are made and tested by volks, and same price or cheaper than ordering and paying shipping


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (Spa_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spa_driver* »_
I saw a bear standing by my friend once. Doesn't prove a thing....
The NAPA Gold filter I just bought is made by someone good IIRC.

_Modified by Spa_driver at 12:34 AM 12-22-2009_

I don't quite grasp your analogy as my post was an observation based on an actual consumer experiment, not drunken-buddy hearsay.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

how much is the shipping? might as well add that too


----------



## ribguy (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (minnvw)*

Quality Mann filters can be purchased at https://www.germanfilters.com/ for about $10 for most models.
if you buy $55 they ship for free!


_Modified by ribguy at 2:11 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (ribguy)*

a while back i searched online for the best oil filter, i came across a site where a guy tested alot of filters and took them apart to see how they were made.
the results were AC-DELCO filters where the best, you can get them at any chevy dealer.
they are made with all metal built to hold up strong. Do not buy fram they are made with cardboard inside which breaks and then all of the junk that was supposed to be filtered out by the filter gets sucked up into the engine and can cause major problems. Fram=bad AC-Delco=good


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mk2MarioErz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2MarioErz* »_
1.)Purelator
2.)SuperTech
3.)K+N
4.)Fram



I'm sure none of these where in the test............Mann, Mahle, Bosch, Hengst.........those others are sh!t.


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (gehr)*

More filter isn't necessarily a good thing. You don't want to ruin the oil pump because the filter is restricting flow. Many filters are just branded different from the same manufacturer. I get Mann filters for 6 each but I always wondered if the filters were built to go 8000 miles with synthetic.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (clevebb)*

Check out this site for an extremely thorough discussion of oil filters. Can be very interesting, but talk about over analysis!
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...age=1


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (randyvr6)*

I spoke too soon. The place I usually get filters from is OOS and my oil cooler seal blew this morning


















































Edit for getting bosch filters and I'm gonna do the cooler seal now. I was desperate


_Modified by clevebb at 2:57 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## shilander (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: whats the best oil filter? (Mk4ridin)*

I would recommend these brands Mann,Wix,AMSOIL EaO (limited offerings by AMSOIL, check lookups).
On the website, use product lookups for your vehicle. It is found on the left margin of the website.
It will give you an exact product listing for your make and model.
You can purchase products at wholesale shipped to your address of preference. 
Once a customer, there is a "My Garage" mileage tracking service to remind you of fluid and filter service intervals. it is done by email messaging.
Website is in my signature


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (kenithparker)*

This is now the official DO NOT buy from list. These companies are dishonest by trolling and advertising against forum rules. Or maybe they are just stupid enough to ignore contracts. Either way they have bad business ethics.


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_

I'm sure none of these where in the test............Mann, Mahle, Bosch, Hengst.........those others are sh!t.

No those weren't in the test. But I think the emphasis again was consumer based. A test of oil filters you can go and pick up at your local parts store, instead of special order from websites or dealers. And they cost a fraction of the price. 
I'll agree with you though, they are all crummy brands, with the exeption of purelator IMO.
I think we should ask the dubbers who have +300k miles on their cars what they have been using.


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (Mk2MarioErz)*

yeah just stay away from pure oil later


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (blacksmoke194)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blacksmoke194* »_yeah just stay away from pure oil later









What have you heard about them? I know about the fram scam but what of the "Inventors of the oil filter"


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

The STP filter for my 2.5 has "Made in Germany" written on it. It's very sturdy as well.


----------



## jnesbitt (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: (Mk4ridin)*

Super Tech at walmart..they are very good for 2.50, I also use their oil..same standards as the rest..half as much..


----------



## badufay (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (jnesbitt)*

Bosch or OEM


----------



## volvoguy27 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (Spa_driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spa_driver* »_

The NAPA Gold filter I just bought is made by someone good IIRC.

_Modified by Spa_driver at 12:34 AM 12-22-2009_


Napa Gold filters are made by WIX. They are great filters as well. I will still stick with Mann for my own cars.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mk2MarioErz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2MarioErz* »_
Sorry for the confusion, I'm talking about the MKIII lineup. Europe used 502.00 regulated oil in their VW's in the MKIII's, VW of America did not. 
I'm not trying to talk out of my a$$. I don't know much about the MKIV-V's. My emphasis in the previous statement was on the MKIII's going from europe to america. Mainly trying to point out the discepencies of VW of America, like exploding coil packs not covered under extended warranty. $#!t like that. I aploligize for sounding ignorant at first, not trying for that status quo.
To get back on topic, I think with my next OCI (in 1500mi) I'll pick up all the filters and do my own write up to compare the ammount of filter medium.

Actually, VW didn't introduce the VW502.00 standard until 2000, well past the MKIII production in Europe (about 2 years in for the MKIV's)
Intially, in Europe it was 500 & 501.1


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

also... I use Fram oil filters on my 2.0T.
No metal endcaps.
Made in Germany


----------



## 19vdubcabrio97 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

my aba has 180,xxx miles on it and i use the mann filters that say they are good for 20,000 miles


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_I use Fram oil filters on my 2.0T

Use any filter but no Fram 
I have put together on forum I sponsor, some videos from you tube .
You can see what is inside many oil filters .
Check it out 
http://www.audifreaks.com/foru...=1646


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (artur vel 2 hoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artur vel 2 hoot* »_
Use any filter but no Fram 
I have put together on forum I sponsor, some videos from you tube .
You can see what is inside many oil filters .
Check it out 
http://www.audifreaks.com/foru...=1646 


But my fram is special. It's made in Germany Mann filter.
Yes, it has cardboard endcaps. All cartridge Mann filters for VW's have cardboard endcaps.
Hell, no one at BITOG can actually say why metal caps are better, other than touchy-feely stuff.
Amsoil doesn't make a eA filter for VW's that require a cartridge application....


----------



## cannon03 (Jan 5, 2010)

what does everyone think about the Purolator PureOne?


----------



## GenteCoche (Nov 13, 2007)

I recommend Purolator. If not available, anything will do BUT Fram or Pennzoil brand filters. Here is my reasoning 
1) Based on independent tests I have seen, better performance than most others in terms of filtration
2) Excellent price - 3.50 per filter for me
3) Available locally (advance autoparts/ parts america)
4) Made in USA - unlike many other brands
5) Never recalled, never seen one fail
6) I believe in changing oil filter every oil change (i usually go about 5-6k with full synthetic oil)
7) FRAM filters HAVE failed and HAVE been recalled - poor quality!
8) I have personally seen Pennzoil branded filters fail and leak - twice in a row!
People are correct in stating that amount of filter media does not necessarily indicate filter performance. It also does not matter how much filter can hold in terms of miles if you change it every oil change. At 3.50 for the filter, I do not take a chance and get a new one every time.
All new filters are built to proper spec so they will all do their job, assuming they do not fail, like the recalled Frams.. I would especially stay away from any oil filter that has Teflon/PTFE additives in it. A filter should filter your oil, not contain questionable additives.
So it all comes down to personal choice. If price, and a few more percentage points of efficiency matter to you, you can't beat Purolator. Interestingly enough, Supertech (Wal-mart brand) is also very good and the cheapest. I wonder who makes it for them. But, you may never find the filter you need in stock at the store, Walmarts are not good about that compared to autostores.
A while back Advance autoparts was selling their own branded filters that were made by Purolator, basically identical but about a buck less.. I think they stopped doing that though. So I'll support Purolator until I have a reason not to.
This is directly from FRAM's Q and A, regarding their filter recall








"
Q: What is the nature of the defect and why is it a safety issue?
A: The gasket of the oil filter may become more pliable under high temperatures and pressures. This condition may cause inadequate sealing and loss of engine oil. "
There are enough things in my car that can break without having to worry about the oil filter too.


----------



## GenteCoche (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (cannon03)*

I am sure the extra you pay for the PureONE will be happily accepted by the company as a "feel good" donation and the vote of confidence in their products. They have lots of boat payments to make!!
The filter is fine, but save your money and get a regular Purolator, unless it will cause you to be depressed by not spending extra money to pamper your car, or unless you go without changing your filter for 20k+ or something.
My two cents


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (volvoguy27)*

i have a 89 cabriolet with almost 300 k been using fram PH 2870A for years have not had any problems yet


----------



## Mk2MarioErz (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
Actually, VW didn't introduce the VW502.00 standard until 2000, well past the MKIII production in Europe (about 2 years in for the MKIV's)
Intially, in Europe it was 500 & 501.1


I stand corrected, and learned.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Found this on BITOG forums
Updated List

Fram:
Fram Extra Guard (std)
Fram Tough Guard (different media?)
Fram X2 (Silicone ADBV, Fuzzy media)
Fram Extended Guard(same as the X2)
Mileguard (Jiffy)
Honda (although some are alleged to be made by Filtech)
Chrysler line up except for the Cummins
Penzoil
Deffense
Canadian Tire

Champion Labs:
Bosch
Car and Driver
Deutsch
Mobil 1
STP
SuperTech
K&N
Valvoline filters
Mighty
Service Champ
Lee
AutoZone Value Craft
Some AC Delco
VW (some)
Warner
Luberfiner
Trust
Wix:
Carquest blue
Carquest red
Napa Gold
Napa Silver (lower quality with nitrile ADBV)
Kralinator (in Canada)
ALLIANCE (Freightliner aftermarket)
Purolator (Arvin Meritor):
Purolator premium plus (nitrile adbv)
Purolator Pure One (silicone adbv, different media)
Havoline
Maxlife Valvoline (some)
Group7
Promotive
Powerflow
Quaker State (less media)
Advanced Auto Total Grip. (less media)
Pep Boys Pro Line
MotorCraft
Superflo
Denso:
Toyota
Mann+Hummel:
Mann
Volvo
Clarcor:
Baldwin
Hastings
Amsoil
Casite


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: whats the best oil filter? (Mk4ridin)*

Napa Gold filters are all I use on all of my cars and trucks.


----------



## NikeJunkie (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: (badufay)*

I use Bosch... it was highly recommended by a few Audi/VW owners


----------



## nmjetha (Apr 24, 2009)

Stay away from Mobil 1 filters, just changed my oil and the damn filter had a rattle inside of it like something was loose. never again Sticking with bosch or oem. ftw


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_i just stop at my vw stealer and buy one, $14 is what i pay
buy the time you order a mann and pay shipping , about the same?









Have to be kidding, you can buy them in Bulk online, and pay as little as $>5 a filter. Just like with smokes. I got 7 cartons of dunhills online, so instead of paying $>7 a pack I pay what people pay to smoke those camels. Which if I bought camels online, I would be paying $>2.75 a pack when they go for $5 a pack easy here.
http://www.thepartsbin.com/cat...pp=10 
To prove my point, look here. Some random website I found on google has the MANN filters for my GTI or my mk3 for a measly $>5. I could compare with a couple other sites, then read reviews quickly if I even cared (**** they wouldn't be in business if they weren't doing business in the USA); order and await product. Boom, I just saved $10 per filter from the STEALERSHIP. Man, if you are an oil freak and change oil often, like once a month, that would be $120 in a year. Also who the F wants to drive to the dealership to get parts? Those people are slow as dogs at finding the part you need. I can find my part online faster and verify it is the part I need or call the shop and they know more then the underpaid FOOLS that work at the dealership parts department. Go figure, they are in SALES and hence out perform any SERVICE personal. If they are good, they might even convince you to spend more money on things you actually want. Now that is an art.
Plus, supporting the dealership actually promotes VW ****ty policies that I do no agree with. I drive a vw, doesn't mean I agree with VW of America's philosophy on ass raping customers. 











_Modified by buttman226 at 12:00 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (buttman226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buttman226* »_
Have to be kidding, you can buy them in Bulk online, and pay as little as $>5 a filter. Just like with smokes. I got 7 cartons of dunhills online, so instead of paying $>7 a pack I pay what people pay to smoke those camels. Which if I bought camels online, I would be paying $>2.75 a pack when they go for $5 a pack easy here.
http://www.thepartsbin.com/cat...pp=10 
To prove my point, look here. Some random website I found on google has the MANN filters for my GTI or my mk3 for a measly $>5. I could compare with a couple other sites, then read reviews quickly if I even cared (**** they wouldn't be in business if they weren't doing business in the USA); order and await product. Boom, I just saved $10 per filter from the STEALERSHIP. Man, if you are an oil freak and change oil often, like once a month, that would be $120 in a year. Also who the F wants to drive to the dealership to get parts? Those people are slow as dogs at finding the part you need. I can find my part online faster and verify it is the part I need or call the shop and they know more then the underpaid FOOLS that work at the dealership parts department. Go figure, they are in SALES and hence out perform any SERVICE personal. If they are good, they might even convince you to spend more money on things you actually want. Now that is an art.
Plus, supporting the dealership actually promotes VW ****ty policies that I do no agree with. I drive a vw, doesn't mean I agree with VW of America's philosophy on ass raping customers. 










Actually your point is pointless. minnvw is referring to his 2010 CC, try and find that filter for $5 ANYWHERE. Odds are you can't find it for less than $10.
Besides, who peed in your cheerios to make you so angry anyway?


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (nmjetha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nmjetha* »_Stay away from Mobil 1 filters, just changed my oil and the damn filter had a rattle inside of it like something was loose. never again Sticking with bosch or oem. ftw

From the post above it seems Bosch is the same as Mobil1. Mann is what I stay with.


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

Anyone have any info/recommendation on the Bosch Distance Plus High-Performance filter? Advance has a special this month...5 quarts of Syntec and one of these Bosch filters.
I've always used a basic black Bosch filter on my GTI, and was wondering what the deal is with these new, blue Bosch filters.


----------



## HK (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: whats the best oil filter? (Mk4ridin)*

I used to use OEM filters, but for the ;ast 3 oil changes switched to Mobil1 filter. seemed to have worked just fine.


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (badufay)*

The Fram for the 2.5 MkV is made in Germany, and is identical in the amount of filter media to the OEM


----------



## geedman (Sep 7, 2007)

On my old Mk3 VR6 I used the purolator filter and on one oil change (granted it was the oil change after I had did a track day at Mid Ohio) had been crushed in the center like if you or I had with our hand. That was with only about 1500 miles of use. I have been very leary of them ever since. Never had a problem with an OEM filter like that and I've done track days with them since. I must say that on the hole I'm not a big fan of the canister filters though but you get used to changing them after a while.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Mann, OEM


----------



## GTI010H20 (Jan 23, 2010)

Royal Purple's oil filter is awesome. Watch a vid on how they are made. Pretty sick. Def good enough for our cars.


----------



## chris808costa (Mar 10, 2010)

Mobil 1 ftw!


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Go to vw dealer and get the 1.8t passat filters, they are about twice as big as the golf gti filters.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

I always use Mann, on my last oil change on my 98 vr I used K&N oil filter, they said it's the best oil filter you can buy, and it was made in Germany....so we'll see how that works on my next UOA.


----------



## vdub18njp (Feb 26, 2009)

*Best oil filter for mkiv*

is the OEM filter 

K&Ns, and all the other ganky brands are garbage and over priced 

there is a reason that VW uses certain OEM oil filters so think about that  

OEM is typically the way to go with things along these lines, just make sure to be on top of your oil changes as no oil filter is meant to last a long period of time :banghead:


----------



## HeartOfGold (Nov 26, 2006)

Mk2MarioErz said:


> From what I hear, "German engineering" stays in Germany. North America gets all the junk left over.
> For instance, in Europe VW car manuals say to use only the 502.00 regulated oil. Somehow none of that is mentioned in NA manuals...
> 
> 
> ...


It gets worse. Three years ago, I bought an 02 Jetta 1.8t from a local VW dealer. When I got the car, they took me for a tour of the dealership and introduced me to everyone. The salesman, service manager and sales manager all reminded me that I MUST use synthetic oil. 

After getting 4 or 5 oil changes there, found out that they were using conventional oil every time! Told me that if I wanted synthetic, that it would cost almost $90. End of my using that outfit!


----------



## metallica71787 (Apr 1, 2004)

GenteCoche said:


> I recommend Purolator. If not available, anything will do BUT Fram or Pennzoil brand filters. Here is my reasoning
> 1) Based on independent tests I have seen, better performance than most others in terms of filtration
> 2) Excellent price - 3.50 per filter for me
> 3) Available locally (advance autoparts/ parts america)
> ...


excellent argument. If my boys at NAPA don't have solid gold then I go to wally mart. 

hmmm under high temps and pressure? not for me. I need oil pressure under any load condition.opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2010)

Just snapped a couple pics of the FRAM I bought today for like $8 USD at Wal Mart. As much as i dislike Walmart that is about the only place I can economically buy oil/filter. Mobil 1 0w-40 is always about 6.30/qt and like I said filter about $8.

As you can see it says "Made in Germany"...(probably by Mann). Also there is not an Advance Auto parts around here. Napa/O'reilly have wix but they are like $15 with plastic/rubber endcaps. Also VW is like a 45 min drive for $15 filter there too. You do the math. Any further input?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

vdub18njp said:


> is the OEM filter
> 
> K&Ns, and all the other ganky brands are garbage and over priced


Got any science to back that up, or are you just talking out your ass?


vdub18njp said:


> there is a reason that VW uses certain OEM oil filters so think about that


There is also a reason why VW builds cars in Mexico, so think about that.


vdub18njp said:


> OEM is typically the way to go with things along these lines, just make sure to be on top of your oil changes as no oil filter is meant to last a long period of time :banghead:


Again, more unsubstantiated crap. There are plenty of filters out there that do quite well for extended OCIs.

Your entire post reads like you either A. Work for a VW dealer, or B. Have VW stock, or C. are another worthless VW nutswinger.


----------



## HeartOfGold (Nov 26, 2006)

Buy Mann filters at German Filters. They are fast- prices better than dealership, and it's the real filter you need.

Buy a couple to have around, and have them throw in replacement drain plugs, which are very cheap, and get you a new gasket at the same time.

Their shipping is very fast, except for the time when they were having computer problems.

http://www.germanfilters.com/


----------



## flyawa (Apr 23, 2011)

*Harvard Filters will top them all.*

The Harvard filter is actually a bypass filter that is plumbed into the oil system. About the best of the screw on filters clean down to about 14-20 microns. Harvard will clean down to one micron. Keeping your oil that clean will add several hundred thousand miles to the life of your engine. While it costs about 200 dollars for the system it will save on oil over time. Instead of replacing oil at the recommended interval just have it sampled and lab tested. If it passes their analysis just keep running it. I personally saw a Kenworth over the road truck (cat engine) with more than one Million Miles on the oil. Still had factory cross hatching on the cylinder walls and all of the bearings were within new tolerances.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

flyawa said:


> The Harvard filter is actually a bypass filter that is plumbed into the oil system. About the best of the screw on filters clean down to about 14-20 microns. Harvard will clean down to one micron. Keeping your oil that clean will add several hundred thousand miles to the life of your engine. While it costs about 200 dollars for the system it will save on oil over time. Instead of replacing oil at the recommended interval just have it sampled and lab tested. If it passes their analysis just keep running it. I personally saw a Kenworth over the road truck (cat engine) with more than one Million Miles on the oil. Still had factory cross hatching on the cylinder walls and all of the bearings were within new tolerances.


I've seen plenty of big-rig truck engines with over a million miles on them and the honing marks still on the cylinder walls; and those engines didn't "benefit" from a bypass anything. Said another way, adding a bypass filter to a car is a waste of money as the engine will most likely outlast the car regardless of whether the factory filtration system is used or some aftermarket system like a bypass filter.


----------

